# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  September nach Dnemark

## fanatic.art

Wer hat Lust im September (ab 18. Fr 2 Wochen) nach Dnemark an den Ringkbing Fjord zu fahren.
Der Spot ist super Einsteiger und Aufsteigertauglich und wer es gerne hrter hat geht einfach an den Nordseespot da hat es riesuge Wellen bei Westwind.
Ich bin 39, surfe schon fast 30 Jahre und wre froh, wenn jemand mitkommen mchte.
Komme aus Karlsruhe und miete ein Auto. Kann also auch jemand mitnehmen auch unterwegs.
Gru 
Flo

----------

